# The Wonderful World of Disney



## Multi Sport (May 26, 2022)

Not so wonderful..









						Corruption Probe in Anaheim, Calif., Grows, Drawing in Disney
					

FBI affidavit says Disney and company executive were part of a “cabal” that tried to influence local politics.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## thirteenknots (May 26, 2022)

The filth is deep....

Disney employees and former judge among 108 arrested in human trafficking sting, Florida police say - CBS News 


And this clip will make you sick, parents state that the Law Enforcement
in Uvalde refused to go in and confront the shooter for 45 min to an hour.
Even taser a parent when confronted with obvious their " inactivity ", these
individuals GET PAID TO GO IN AND CONFRONT !!

NO IF, ANDS OR BUTS.....IF THIS TURNS OUT TO BE VALID, HEADS NEED TO ROLL.
JUST BY MY ESTIMATES, WELL OVER 100 LAW ENFORCEMENT WERE THERE AND 
ALL OF THEM HAVE SOME SORT OF TACTICAL TRAINING. WHICH MEANS THEY 
SHOULD HAVE BEEN ABLE TO STORM THAT BUILDING AND SAVE LIVES !
UNARMED PARENTS WERE TRYING TO GO IN AND STOP IT, THOSE " LAW ENFORCEMENT "
PERSONAL HAD VESTS AND " LONG RIFLES " ENABLING THEM TO AT LEAST 
ATTACK ONE INDIVIDUAL WITH WEAPONS. " ONE INDIVIDUAL "....LET THAT SINK IN !!!!!

Desperate Parents Wait Outside Robb Elementary School in Uvalde, Texas - YouTube


----------



## thirteenknots (May 26, 2022)

That's an unarmed parent on the ground after he was tackled by multiple 
officers to stop him while they sat idle for almost an hour.....
And multiple officers had tasers out to " Attack " parents who were
SCREAMING " Do something " !!!!





21 DEAD ......

100 x $ 65,000.00 (+) = $ 6.5 Million in wages !
3 year Marine Military pay " approx. "  $ 26,000.00
1-3 year Average pay of Uvalde LE = $ 43,331.00
Mid to Senior level pay of Uvalde LE = $ 74,282.00
Wow.....!!

And they waited for a BORTAC Unit to show up ?


----------



## crush (May 26, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> The filth is deep....
> 
> Disney employees and former judge among 108 arrested in human trafficking sting, Florida police say - CBS News
> 
> ...


Well, if my son or dd was in one of those classrooms they would not have stopped me.  I can tell you that 100%!!!  Gun free zone my ass!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (May 26, 2022)

It will interesting to see how this plays out..









						What We Know About the DeSantis-Disney Rift
					

The Florida governor and state lawmakers revoked the theme park’s special tax status in an ongoing battle that escalated over a recently passed education bill.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Multi Sport (May 26, 2022)

Since they fall under the Disney umbrella things are not all fun and games at ESPN. 

They lost eight million cable and satellite subscribers last year. The company finishing 2021 with roughly 75 million total subscribers.
This represented a 10% reduction in ESPN’s overall subscriber base with an average loss of nearly 22,000 people a day. The total decline is now over 100 million subscribers from just over a decade ago.

This will cost ESPN roughly a billion a year in recurring revenue, ouch!


----------



## Multi Sport (May 27, 2022)

The happiest place on Earth? Not anymore..









						Disney’s Problems are Not Going Away - California Globe
					

The problems surrounding The Walt Disney Company over the last two months is a cultural battle that is not dying down. While news cycles are typified




					californiaglobe.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 27, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> The happiest place on Earth? Not anymore..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Wonder how many folks from the intercity can afford this?_

 If you're looking to plan a Disney World vacation, there's a wide range of prices available to you. For the baseline trip we have figures for a family of three (two adults, one younger child)—*$4,589*, and a family of five (two adults, one older child, two younger children)—*$7,045*.

https://www.mousehacking.com/blog/how-much-does-it-cost-to-go-to-disney-world


----------



## crush (May 27, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> _Wonder how many folks from the intercity can afford this?_
> 
> If you're looking to plan a Disney World vacation, there's a wide range of prices available to you. For the baseline trip we have figures for a family of three (two adults, one younger child)—*$4,589*, and a family of five (two adults, one older child, two younger children)—*$7,045*.
> 
> https://www.mousehacking.com/blog/how-much-does-it-cost-to-go-to-disney-world


I scored some sweet seat to the Angels Game last night.  Shoe ((Japanese)) vs Ryu ((Korean)) last night.  First up was the cheater Springer and he was booed and called a cheater all night.  He and the umpire look at me with a look of, "relax fan."  Anyway, dude goes yard off Shoe first AB and he stairs me down as he crosses home plate.  This was my first game in over 5 years, no joke.  I know these players make jack, but they dont hustle like they did in the old days.  Angels lost a run because the guy at third didn't hustle down the line and score before tag at 2nd.  I was pissed off.  Back to the prices.  Insane what it cost to get great 2 seats and no food or beer.  My buddy spent over $700+ on 2 tickets and food for two people and some expensive beers.  I used to go the $3 seats and then sneak down to the front row and then take a full keg of beer to my house for after party.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 27, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> _Wonder how many folks from the intercity can afford this?_
> 
> If you're looking to plan a Disney World vacation, there's a wide range of prices available to you. For the baseline trip we have figures for a family of three (two adults, one younger child)—*$4,589*, and a family of five (two adults, one older child, two younger children)—*$7,045*.
> 
> https://www.mousehacking.com/blog/how-much-does-it-cost-to-go-to-disney-world


I'd rather go skiing..


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> The happiest place on Earth? Not anymore..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The California Globe, founded by an associate of Trump’s son-in-law Jared Kushner, describes itself as “pro-growth and pro-business, non-partisan and objective” — but serves up a steady diet of conservative news and opinion.


			https://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article246749581.html


----------



## Multi Sport (May 27, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The California Globe, founded by an associate of Trump’s son-in-law Jared Kushner, describes itself as “pro-growth and pro-business, non-partisan and objective” — but serves up a steady diet of conservative news and opinion.
> 
> 
> https://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article246749581.html


And?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> And?


Exactly


----------



## Multi Sport (May 28, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Exactly


You're off to a flying start this morning..


----------



## Multi Sport (May 31, 2022)

Disney handing out ‘barf bags’ to passengers on its new roller coaster: report
					

Disney World’s new, state-of-the-art roller coaster is making customers sick to their stomachs — forcing theme park officials to hand out “barf bags” to nauseated passengers…




					nypost.com


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 15, 2022)

Disney's Gone, 'Pinocchio' Becomes "Fascist" in New Film - Inside the Magic
					

Disney's 'Pinocchio' is being sidelined by Guillermo del Toro's upcoming movie, featuring a fascist wooden boy turned "perfect soldier."




					insidethemagic.net


----------

